# asettaa rajoituksia



## Gavril

(Aineena on 80-luvun rakennustaide)
_
Sekin asettaa rajoituksia, että sen ajan rakennukset on saatettu rakentaa niin huonosti, että ne eivät kestä enää niin hyvin ...

_"It even [sets up limits?], that the buildings back then could have been built so poorly, that they no longer hold up very well"


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> (Aiheena on 80-luvun rakennustaide)
> 
> _Sekin asettaa rajoituksia, että sen ajan rakennukset on saatettu rakentaa niin huonosti, että ne eivät kestä enää niin hyvin ..._
> 
> "It even [sets up limits?], that the buildings back then could have been built so poorly, that they no longer hold up very well"


 
Yes, _sets up limits_. However, it is difficult to see against what it's setting up limits. 

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/arkisto.shtml/arkistot/kulttuuri/2008/10/729034


_Sekin asettaa rajoituksia_
_a) ...80-luvun rakennustaiteesta pitämiseen._
_b) ...80-luvun taloissa asumiseen._
_c) ...sen hyväksymiseen, että 80-luvun talot muka olisivat hienoja._
_d) ...siihen, että rakennukset säilyisivät niin kauan, että ne kerkeäisivät joskus tulla muotiin._

I would prefer the option d.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

How about: _Another restriction is that in those days buildings may have been built so shoddily that they..._

Or, instead of _may have been built, _simply _were often built._


----------



## Duracell

Given the context my suggestion for this is _Another thing we have to remember is that buildings back then may have been built so... _This sounds a bit casual but so does the original text.
As Sakvaka points out, it isn't mentioned, what there are restrictions(/limits) for.


----------

